
ScamShare - mattbgates
https://scamshare.com/
======
mattbgates
This is a new website I created to help people identify and understand scams
and scammers. Every year, about 4 million people are lulled into a scam. Over
25 million people are dealing with being scammed. Scammers have managed to
steal $45,000,000 in 2017 alone. The fact that they keep scamming us -- from
emails, text messages, and phone calls means it is working. I invite you to
use this website to share your scam stories and emails or text messages you
have received from scammers. I hope this serves as an educational and
preventative tool to protect people from being scammed.

